# WCPW/Defiant Wrestling Thread



## RetepAdam.

So, when WhatCulture announced they were starting a wrestling promotion, I kind of rolled my eyes. Didn't expect much of it in terms of quality (despite them having a great YouTube channel) or star power. Then they announced that they had booked Jay Lethal vs. Noam Dar for the ROH title at the premiere show.

:wow

Now they have my attention.

Anyway, I didn't see a thread, so I figured I'd start one: a) to see what you guys think of the idea and b) in case this thing actually gains some traction. :shrug

I'm intrigued to see who else they can bring in and if the whole venture ends up being worthwhile. The first show will be streamed on YouTube, I believe, so I'll at least be tuning in to that. Hopefully, they'll announce some decent quality matches moving forward. I literally have no idea what to expect at this point. :lol


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I watch the video but the video I've watch didn't say if they're free or subscription based?


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Honestly, interesting.
:cenaooh


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Don't like this channel but they seem to know how to get attention more than any other "indy" company.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

this is reasonably local for me but i still find the whole thing kinda weird. Lethal vs Dar probably isn't something that makes me desperate to go see it either but those are good names to get for your first show. i'll probably see if i can watch that first show though out of curiosity. of course they have ligero working it tho, he works literally everywhere


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



USAUSA1 said:


> I watch the video but the video I've watch didn't say if they're free or subscription based?


I assume with them not mentioning anything about paying for a subscription that it'll be free. They probably make some good money off of Youtube and hope their subscriber numbers just keep going up once the shows start.

They're at 728,000 now. I'm interested to see where they'll be at in a month or two when the show goes up.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I hope their wrestling is nothing like their shitty lists.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



RyanPelley said:


> I hope their wrestling is nothing like their shitty lists.


I don't go on the website, but I largely find their YouTube lists to be entertaining.

At least the ones that Adam does. :draper2


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

*Yeah, I heard about this. I gotta admit, Lethal/Dar looks like a good match, so I'll probably check this out.

Kudos to them for doing this.*


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I expect to lose interest if they are going to wrestle in a handkerchief sized ring as they do in the UK.


----------



## Jaunties

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

The YouTube channel? That's pretty cool. I haven't heard about this news but they have my interest. I'll definitely watch their first event. Their WWE videos are fairly popular on YouTube so I wonder how many casuals they'll wrangle into the "indie" scene.


----------



## War Is Jericho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Best of the look to the guys. I enjoy Adam Blampied and Pacitti, I enjoy fast count but I cannot stand and I mean whenever I see his face I want to punch it that, King Ross guy. A fat mess like that trying to take the piss out of wrestlers. so I wish them all the success in the world and I hope they sack that Ross dude and send him back to Burger King.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Show's just under a week away.

So far, they've got...

Jay Lethal vs. Noam Dar for the ROH World Championship
Rampage Brown vs. [Jack the Jobber's wrestler]
El Ligero vs. Martin Kirby
Joe Hendry vs. ???????
Joe Coffey vs. ???????
Jason Prime vs. ???????

Ligero, Hendry and Coffey are all solid local gets from what I can tell. Given how much build-up they've given the whole Jack the Jobber angle on YouTube, I can only assume that they're going to go into the show with no representative announced, only for him to unveil a big name at the last minute. So, that should be fun.


----------



## Crippler97

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Im a fan of Adam, Jack, King Ross and the boys over at whatculture. Hope this goes well for them.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Turns out it'll be Hendry representing Jack after all.

Oh well. Should still be an interesting show.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Given how much build-up they've given the whole Jack the Jobber angle on YouTube, I can only assume that they're going to go into the show with no representative announced, only for him to unveil a big name at the last minute. So, that should be fun.


I wonder if they will get one of the big WWE releases like Barrett,Sandow or Cody for Jack the Jobber.

Edit-nvm didn't see it was Hendry was expecting a big name


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Here's the problem, it's a promotion based around a web show where _literally_ only two guys (Adam Balmpied and King Ross) has any personal whatsoever. The others are bland as fuck, especially that boring Northern cunt Jack and the gym monkey they've got now. And these guys are going to be personalities on the show? It's a stupid idea.
And you're naming your promotion after a fucking YouTube channel? What the fuck is this horseshit?

Most of the guys involved probably don't even like wrestling. Blampied seems okay, but the rest honestly seem more like they should be down a pub, going home shitfaced and telling everyone in earshot about their shitty football team. They don't come across like real wrestling fans.

This is going to fail, and fail hard.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



TheFranticJane said:


> Here's the problem, it's a promotion based around a web show where _literally_ only two guys (Adam Balmpied and King Ross) has any personal whatsoever. The others are bland as fuck, especially that boring Northern cunt Jack and the gym monkey they've got now. And these guys are going to be personalities on the show? It's a stupid idea.
> And you're naming your promotion after a fucking YouTube channel? What the fuck is this horseshit?
> 
> Most of the guys involved probably don't even like wrestling. Blampied seems okay, but the rest honestly seem more like they should be down a pub, going home shitfaced and telling everyone in earshot about their shitty football team. They don't come across like real wrestling fans.
> 
> This is going to fail, and fail hard.


But none of that has to do with the guys that are actually wrestling. 

And they've already announced that at least one of the two shows has sold out. Might even be both by this point.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Corey said:


> But none of that has to do with the guys that are actually wrestling.
> 
> And they've already announced that at least one of the two shows has sold out. Might even be both by this point.


True. But that doesn't change the fact that the whole premise of the show seem so be more about getting their stupid YouTube show over than actually being a real wrestling promotion.
If Blampied wants to book stuff? Fine. The guy's had some good ideas in the past, assuming they were his ideas and he's not some fucking shill reading lines off a cue card.

But a YouTube show, and especially one with so many disposable and untalented presenters, is not a valid basis for a wrestling promotion.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I believe they've brought some people in to help with booking but that Adam's going to have a hand in it as well.

No idea how many of their YouTube "personalities" are going to be involved on a regular basis. I know both Adams, presumably Jack and that Suzie chick who nobody can understand are supposed to be appearing on the first show. No idea how many of them will have a recurring role. Ideally, hardly any of them moving forward. Nobody wants to see the McMahons.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*






Now we're talking. :mark:


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Would be incredible if they could book Lethal vs. Ospreay.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



BIG BANTER CORBIN said:


> Now we're talking. :mark:


Well, shit.

And they say they have a bigger announcement coming tomorrow? :woo

EDIT —


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

So Sandow is a bigger announcement than Ospreay ? fpalm


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

All I know is that Adam Blampied from that site has a really bright mind for bookings and such..
[USER]



[/USER]


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Stetho said:


> So Sandow is a bigger announcement than Ospreay ? fpalm


I'd put them neck-and-neck, tbh. Might even give Sandow the edge because he has rabid online support and, y'know, doesn't reside in the UK.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Yeah people fucking love Sandow. It's a pretty great 1-2 punch either way. Can't wait to actually watch the show and/or see what they book for those two next month.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'd put them neck-and-neck, tbh. Might even give Sandow the edge because he has rabid online support and, y'know, doesn't reside in the UK.


There's no way I can accept that


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Stetho said:


> So Sandow is a bigger announcement than Ospreay ? fpalm


Breh you don't have to start that bullshit everywhere. It was more in response to all the comments and tweets they'd been getting from their subscribers regarding Sandow ever since they announced WCPW, and even more so with Jack's tease vids. And it did seem pretty far fetched at the time, especially after the whole reveal turned out to be Joe Hendry. So yes, this indeed was a big announcement, in the context.


Anyway, here's how the whole set up looks.



Spoiler: spoiler























They shot their first set of tapings with a PPV too, their Twitter says the show will probably be up in a week or two. :hb


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

This Monday night.


----------



## Backstabbed

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Here is the first episode for those interested: 

It's been split into 6 parts. I might give a review soon:

Part 1:





Part 2 (Alex Gracie vs Gabriel Kidd vs Joseph Conners):





Part 3 (El Ligero vs Martin Kirby):





Part 4 (Prince Ameen vs Joe Coffey):





Part 5 (Joe Hendry vs Big Damo):





Part 6:


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Pretty underwhelming it seems


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Nothing special at all but interested to see some bigger names next week.

80K views for the first and 70K for the last slaughters ICW & RoH's youtube video views and about equal with TNA so I think this was clearly a great platform to launch a wrestling promotion but as such, they could of done a lot more work on it. 

With over 750K subscribers you have to believe they could of used the channel to create some hype and invested time and money on a better show, could of been big for British wrestling.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Decent first episode especially since they have no experience but King Ross shouldn't be having a go at JBL anymore after his commentary, they should really hire a proper commentator though Simon was alright.

Adam was a great heel character so far though and Joe Hendry was great.

5/10 should improve next week with Lethal and a decent start.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



BehindYou said:


> Nothing special at all but interested to see some bigger names next week.
> 
> 80K views for the first and 70K for the last slaughters ICW & RoH's youtube video views and about equal with TNA so I think this was clearly a great platform to launch a wrestling promotion but as such, they could of done a lot more work on it.
> 
> With over 750K subscribers you have to believe they could of used the channel to create some hype and invested time and money on a better show, could of been big for British wrestling.


Well, they have all this big attention because of their work on WWE topic but I can't help to think it's kinda unfair with so many british company doing way better quality at the moment.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Stetho said:


> Well, they have all this big attention because of their work on WWE topic but I can't help to think it's kinda unfair with so many british company doing way better quality at the moment.


 I think unfair is a bit overzealous, they used a platform obviously available to them.

I agree there is far better quality stuff out there by a long way, that's exactly why I think they should of invested more time in it, hyped it more and put more effort in the show and it's presentation. They even had some great talent on this first show.

But things like this:









Came off as kids trying to do this:


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Why is it that every other person in this thread is comparing a YouTube channel run by literally a handful of fans, to the likes of WWE, TNA, ROH and Lucha Underground? Grow the fuck up, you're being petty as shit.

I say this about these companies and I guess I have to say it here too. YOU DON'T HAVE TO WATCH! If you don't like it, DON'T WATCH. But don't watch it just to complain about it. Then next week, watch again, then complain some more. Don't like it? Ignore it. It's Easy!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

First match was whatever. The fans were idiots for chanting "We want Sandow." That's the kind of shit that's going to drag this promotion down.

Second match was more comedic than I expected, but it ended up being a lot of fun and a good way to get the fans engaged in the show. It also featured some real solid wrestling on top of the comedy, including a devastating looking tornado DDT.

Was there a reason Prince Ameen got a pre-match promo? Cool that Joe Coffey got the crowd singing "Iron Man" to his entrance. Match was okay, though the outcome was never really in question. But a count-out...? Yeah? That's two non-finishes thus far in three matches.

I like that they've created some stakes for this first show with the Hendry/Damo match since this was the show they added after initial demand exceeded expectations. Joe Hendry's the fucking best. :lol I pray that they never talk over his entrance ever again. Ugh... ref bump. Hope there isn't this much overbooking in the future. Throwing Jack in there...? Sure. Fine. Adam shitting on his fast counts was hilarious. Wow, they put Big Damo over. That's kind of surprising, considering he's not as good, not as interesting as Hendry. But we'll see where things go, I guess.

In all, the show was okay. Simon was surprisingly solid on commentary. King Ross unsurprisingly needs to go. More dead weight than I'd have liked to have seen, but this was also the late addition B-show, so presumably the second edition will be better. I'd like to see Hendry, Kirby and Ligero back. The rest can fuck off.


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Why is it that every other person in this thread is comparing a YouTube channel run by literally a handful of fans, to the likes of WWE, TNA, ROH and Lucha Underground? Grow the fuck up, you're being petty as shit.
> 
> I say this about these companies and I guess I have to say it here too. YOU DON'T HAVE TO WATCH! If you don't like it, DON'T WATCH. But don't watch it just to complain about it. Then next week, watch again, then complain some more. Don't like it? Ignore it. It's Easy!


Who the fuck compared it to WWE or LU ? Just give a look at PROGRESS or ICW to see what a brit company can do.
And of course there's complaints, it's the first show, you have to watch it in order to make an opinion. Jeez.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Stetho said:


> Who the fuck compared it to WWE or LU ? Just give a look at PROGRESS or ICW to see what a brit company can do.


Literally right above my post.

The location doesn't mean shit. It's a YouTube channel run by FANS. What does them being British have to do with anything?


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Literally right above my post.
> 
> The location doesn't mean shit. It's a YouTube channel run by FANS. What does them being British have to do with anything?


Oh come on, don't act like whatculture is some kind of teenager's blog mate. They're having more views on youtube than TNA ! They are famous amongst WWE fans and they probably are going to be the only exposure to alternative wrestling for some of those fans.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Will certainly be checking this one out.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Just watched the first WCPW show. Although I like the What Culture team on their videos and I want to support this project because the ambition is commendable, I thought the show was really… not good. I’m sorry, I thought it was kinda awful. 

I obviously don’t expect them to come bursting out of the gates with the veneer of WWE or the quality of PWG/ROH or whatever but coming from a bunch of people who have built a fanbase on reviewing wrestling I was surprised to see them indulge in exactly the kind of stuff they usually lambast. Hell, even my local social club which has their own wrestling production was better than this. I dunno, maybe it was different if you were actually there in the audience.

Like no knocking of the wrestlers themselves, there was some obvious talent on display here (even if I’m ashamed to say I’ve not really heard of any of these guys). People like Gabriel Kidd and El Ligero really impressed me especially. But really you could skip to the main event and have a better experience for it, it was the only match with any real context and reason to care, the only real match with any kind of arcs or storytelling and it was really the only match free from all the shenaOxiOxiOxiOxins which I think was meant to be “comedy”? The low point easily for me was that Prince Ameen v Ironman match which doesn’t even really count as a match. Just a long excruciating promo with no pay off. 

I also have to say that as much as I enjoyed Simon Miller and Adam Blampied, King was pretty insufferable through the whole fucking show. Was Ross attempting to portray himself as a parody of Michael Cole and JBL mixed together? Emphasising their worst aspects and downplaying any good? Because it wasn’t fun or entertaining, I just wanted to mute every single match. To be honest, in general, the promos and backstage shenaOxiOxiOxiOxins were all pretty cringe. The crowd were pretty annoying as well, IWC Elitist city.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Good match, fun atmosphere, shit finish.


----------



## Proops

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

"EH" I think sums up the shows perfectly. Nothing great, nothing awful, was just "there."


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I really didn't enjoy the show.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Well WCPW has finally made it. Yes they have... been featured on Botchamania


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Just watched the second WCPW show. Maybe it’s just because the first episode set the bar so low but this felt like a MASSIVE step in the right direction. 

Sure there were still some crappy promos (although that blonde bird they have doing some of the backstage interviews is rather tremendous) and they are still dragging the deadweight of wrestlers like Prince Ameen and Martin Kirby but they toned Ross down considerably and they also toned back on the shit booking, or at least let a proper match play out before they’d give it some shitty shenanigan non-finish at the end. I also actually enjoyed some of the crowd interaction this time around too, especially with Jay Lethal and the Macho Man impressions that was great.

At the end of the day this is what WCPW should be all about, they are a small promotion just starting out with no budget, so just focus on the basics. PWG didn’t become one of the most famous indies on the scene because they tried to emulate the soap opera booking of WWE, they did it because they put on great wrestling matches. 

I was kinda surprised though that they put Rampage in his first match against the arguably better known Noam Dar. Since they keep going on and on about the danger of Rampage, putting him in a match with a wrestler who keeps fighting back, gets a few two counts and at one point almost wins the match but gets stopped by shenanigans, feels misguided. Then at the end they seemed to be trying to turn him face? Why not just let him live up to his name and send him on a rampage? 

Look, they don’t need to do what they did with Corbin during his Nuclear push on his NXT days but I think he should get to dominate a few opponents with a couple of high impact moves before he has to start wrestling longer matches and be clearly stretched by his opponent. I’m just expecting Damo to absolutely destroy him in their match now.

It’s also kinda weird they’re making an angle out of that piledriver finish to the last episode given that it looked so botched. It looked less like Rampage had picked him into the move, and more like someone had pressed rewind on the footage so it looked like the security guard floated into his arms and up in the air. 

For future matches, I’d like to see Drake take on Gabriel Kidd (and for Kidd to actually get a win), a battle of the monsters between Rampage and The Primate and I’d be happy for Hendry and Connors to take the inevitable tag team gold. Also wow, what a lovely rub for El Ligero given that he’s been lumbered with all that shit involving Kirby.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Just watched the third show. At first I was glad that the crowds weren’t complete arseholes in the third episode of WCPW but then I realised that it was all so quiet because the room was damn near empty? Where is everyone? Last weeks episode was pretty good. Has it gone sour already for these guys? I mean they seem to have big plans with Jay Lethal and Noam Dar fighting over the ROH Championship at WCPW’s first PPV but are they gonna get that far with empty seats?

Admittedly, this show was also a step backwards again, I mean did we really need see Martin Kirby again? In an entire “comedy sketch” involving fat jokes? Ugh. You think WWE are bad. Also, why is Blampied moaning through all of this? He booked it, we know it is shit, pointing out that it is shit doesn’t stop it from being shit.

Miller is probably the only good commentator on this show, even if Ross makes it his mission to force errors out of Miller and so to have him replaced by a twosome of Blampied who delivers his lines like a kid doing his drama GCSE (which is weird as his Youtube videos are great) and Ross was not fun. I will say that I am grateful that Ross has been severely restrained from that vile first performance from him. 

Otherwise the show was mostly just padding, I am warming to certain characters like Joe Hendry and Drake but this episode could easily be skipped entirely and nothing of value would be lost. Sorta reminds me of WWE Roadblock earlier in the year. 

I also don’t get why they don’t have a few squash matches in there when it comes to those big guys. Did Prospect really need it more? Already Rampage, Big Damo and The Primate seem beatable even by smaller guys and that is just wrong. WWE may have long forgotten how to do it properly but done correctly a protected star or a protected move can make both them and an underdog mid card challenger into legends.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Still need to get caught up on the past two shows, but oh fuck, they got Cody Rhodes for the Oct. 6th show. :woo


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

So anyone else here watching Built to Destroy? I missed who these announcers were, but I'd rather have King Ross back.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Hawkke said:


> So anyone else here watching Built to Destroy? I missed who these announcers were, but I'd rather have King Ross back.


Ross was fucking awful as a commentator worse than JBL.

WCPW made a pretty awful business decision in making a separate channel.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ross was fucking awful as a commentator worse than JBL.
> 
> WCPW made a pretty awful business decision in making a separate channel.


I don't know, they seem to have a lot of subs already on that channel, and still plenty of attention drawn to it. I guess time will tell there.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I've been telling myself to give some time out for it. They've gotten some impressive wrestlers helping their brand out. We'll see how it goes. Big fan of King Ross and BX. Screw the rest of them though.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

They got Kurt Angle coming in October lol. These guys are doing some recruiting...


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Damn, Angle? That's some big news on top of Ospreay and Sandow too.

When someone watches Lethal/Dar let me know it if's worth it.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

It's free, how's it not worth it even if it wasn't a 5 star match?

They sure are going all on in this you can say. I wouldn't be surprised if we see Heath Slater there before the year ends. I don't think Ross is worse on commentary than JBL, that has simply become impossible, even on Smackdown without "Maggle" he was fully unbearable.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Hawkke said:


> It's free, how's it not worth it even if it wasn't a 5 star match?


C'mon now, this is a ridiculous comment. I or anyone else can find virtually anything wrestling related these days for free, that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Corey said:


> C'mon now, this is a ridiculous comment. I or anyone else can find virtually anything wrestling related these days for free, that has nothing to do with it.


Fair enough, I suppose the value of investment of time does differ greatly for any given individual, however they do upload matches on their own on the channel so it's easy enough to quickly start. I find the merit of individual segments vs. whole show uploads up for debate, but that's a conversation for another day.

In general, as a wrestling fan, I've not yet seen a match or segment in their shows wholly unworthy of time invested in watching if that is a more informative answer to your question.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I have no idea how I managed to fall so far behind on WCPW but I just watched through episode four. It was another pretty weak episode, if I’m being honest. I wish Blampied and his creative team would just let his matches run and have actual finishes, why does everything need to end in a big mess? Does he think it makes for better storytelling? Because it really doesn’t. Let the wrestlers do their jobs, man. I just want the El Ligero and Martin Kirby feud to be over and I really want Gabriel Kidd to be separated from Prince Ameen.

I will say though that Noam Dar and Joseph Connors put on a great show, a nice little technical chess match. For a little indie wrestling match in a promotion that doesn't seem to value actual wrestling, the wrestling was incredibly smooth. The Champagne Super Kneebar is an awesome finisher. 

I will probably try and watch the PPV today if I can but no promises. Seeing the show opening with a half an hour long Martin Kirby match makes me want to skip the whole thing.


----------



## b00fman22

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Pizzamorg said:


> I have no idea how I managed to fall so far behind on WCPW but I just watched through episode four. It was another pretty weak episode, if I’m being honest. I wish Blampied and his creative team would just let his matches run and have actual finishes, why does everything need to end in a big mess? Does he think it makes for better storytelling? Because it really doesn’t. Let the wrestlers do their jobs, man. I just want the El Ligero and Martin Kirby feud to be over and I really want Gabriel Kidd to be separated from Prince Ameen.
> 
> I will say though that Noam Dar and Joseph Connors put on a great show, a nice little technical chess match. For a little indie wrestling match in a promotion that doesn't seem to value actual wrestling, the wrestling was incredibly smooth. The Champagne Super Kneebar is an awesome finisher.
> 
> I will probably try and watch the PPV today if I can but no promises. Seeing the show opening with a half an hour long Martin Kirby match makes me want to skip the whole thing.



The PPV is well worth all the shit booking and whatever in the previous 4 weeks IMO. p.s. the first 10 mins of the first video is an intro segment.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



b00fman22 said:


> The PPV is well worth all the shit booking and whatever in the previous 4 weeks IMO. p.s. the first 10 mins of the first video is an intro segment.


I'm glad to hear it is good!


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761610761005363200


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761610761005363200


 Just saw they re doing this on their channel,

Damn, talk about booking an awesome match. That's a must watch for me.


----------



## Allbrother

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7LTwrMnxNA

Angle, Lethal, Rhodes, JR & Cornette... that's pretty impressive


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Replacing King Ross with Jim Ross.

Not too fucking shabby. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I completely missed this thread. Good luck to them. Cody vs. Kurt. :banderas


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Hol uppppppppppp,

Is JR commentating for the Angle vs Cody match?!


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I've been following them for a long time and mostly enjoy their content and personalities (Blampied for life). However, when I saw they were starting their own promotion, I called it right away as their "jumping the shark" moment. I still hold to that, despite their first few shows being fairly decent, and their continued ability to get big names in. People seem to be enjoying it. 

All in all, as a long-time viewer/reader/subscriber, I think they've fallen a bit too in love with themselves and are a bit caught up in it all. Still, they have some good people and put together some entertaining work, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Can anybody actually say that they prefer Alex Shane to King Ross? I mean, King Ross wasn't great but Alex Shane is a whole 'nother level of annoying.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

So one again, I dunno how I feel so immensely far behind but I finally watched the first ever WCPW… PPV… season finale… thing, Built To Destroy. It featured some of the best wrestling I’ve seen from WCPW so far, but the creative side of things continues to be a dud for me. I don’t think I saw one bit of booking that wasn’t questionable, one finish that didn’t sour the match, one character I really rooted for. Oh and what is with all the terrible commentary on these shows?

Oh and that main event? Rampage remained a mystery for me throughout this first “season” (or whatever they’re calling it), he was never booked how he was billed and so now where this should feel like a clash of the monsters, it hasn’t really been earned so I don’t care. 

Oh well, it looks like Season Two or whatever they call it is when all the big names start really coming in thick and fast so I’ll keep watching.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*






Holy shit how did they get Suzuki? Didn't he say he didn't want to work outside of Japan but he goes to Newcastle of all places.


----------



## emm_bee

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Holy shit how did they get Suzuki? Didn't he say he didn't want to work outside of Japan but he goes to Newcastle of all places.


Just saw this elsewhere and yeah, that's a huge surprise. I guess they must have offered him very good money. 

I wonder how long this all lasts, fair play to them for giving it a go.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

*Minoru Suzuki wrestling in a clickbait wrestling promotion. Unbelievable.*


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Just watched Episode 2. King Ross is still the absolute fucking worst on commentary.

I liked the setup with Joe Hendry and Joseph Conners, where Hendry made the blind tag to steal the pinfall from Conners and then gave him a big smile and thumbs up. That was great.

The Jay Lethal/El Ligero match was quite good, despite a WOAT crowd. I _loved_ the fact that when Martin Kirby came out to further his feud with El Ligero, he gave Jay Lethal a quick stomp first so that Ligero would lose the match, then he immediately started beating down El Ligero. That was really clever and the kind of thinking you don't really see all that often when it comes to booking finishes. If Kirby hates Ligero, it would make no sense for Kirby to hand Ligero a ROH title shot. So having him _cost_ Ligero that shot was great. They ruled it a No Contest, but whatever.

Rampage/Noam Dar was very solid. To use some TEW notes, Adam Blampied did some good work at ringside, while the commentary brought the match down a bit. Simon really needs to brush up on the signature moves of WCPW's wrestlers. At one point, Noam Dar locked in a kneebar, which is his goddamn finisher, and Simon said it was some sort of ankle lock.

Also, the backstage segments are pretty brutal. But overall, the show was a step in the right direction. Moving on to Episode 3...


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

The show as a whole gets better when they switch venues.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

WCPW Stacked is streaming live right now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICOicVx2F4E



THE GODDAMN CARD said:


> Joe Coffey vs Moose
> 
> EC3 vs El Ligero
> 
> Drew Galloway vs Doug Williams
> 
> Martin Kirby & Travis Banks vs Moss & Slater
> 
> Bea Priestley vs Nixon Newell - Last Woman Standing For WCPW Women's Title
> 
> Will Ospreay vs Marty Scurll
> 
> Grado vs Primate
> 
> Big Damo vs Rampage vs Joseph Conners vs Joe Hendry - WCPW World Title


I never knew how much I wanted an Eric Bischoff/Adam Blampied segment until now. :lmao


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I forgot Stacked was tonight, just tuned in. What have I missed? Has the Womens, Osprey, or world title match been on yet?

*edit* Ok they just said Osprey was next, and I'm sure the world title match will be last So how about Priestley/Newell?
@RetepAdam.

*edit2*
That moment when one of the WCPW security guards looks like 2007 Kevin Steen...


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



Crasp said:


> I forgot Stacked was tonight, just tuned in. What have I missed? Has the Womens, Osprey, or world title match been on yet?
> 
> *edit* Ok they just said Osprey was next, and I'm sure the world title match will be last So how about Priestley/Newell?
> @RetepAdam.


So far, you've missed Moose vs. Joe Coffey, a Bischoff/Blampied/Pacitti segment, El Ligero vs. EC3 vs. Pete Dunne and Drew Galloway vs. Doug Williams.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Cool, thanks. I did manage to catch Galloway/Williams. Shame I missed the start. At least this means I'll catch the stuff I was most interested in.

*edit* Hard to see this not being MotN.

*edit2* Yeah that will almost certainly have been MotN.

*edit3* Priestley/Newell started a little off but really started to get going, and then t was over. They could have done with another 4-8 mins min.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

I thought that the women's match was short but to the point. That was brutal.


----------



## b00fman22

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

ADR coming to WCPW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6U-WhKxrHc


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

This shit is super gay.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Damn, Alberto gettin right to it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Still trying to catch up with this. Just watched the opening episode of Loaded Season 2 which was certainly better on paper than in execution. Like it’s a damn shame that WCPW’s first ever Women’s Match will be remembered for its botched finish and that Damien Sandow’s debut in WCPW is gonna be talked about far less than what actually happened in that match with Doug Williams on the top rope. 

The most solid match of the night was the match the show opened with, which is always a problem. I have to also say though that Will Ospreay in a triple threat against Noam Dar and El Ligero should result in something more than just solid but that is sadly all it was. Arguably the most interesting moment of the whole match was Dar getting Ligero and Ospreay in the Champagne Super Kneebar at the same time but then maybe I’m just marking out as I fell in love with Dar during the CWC in that match with Zack Sabre Jr. 

Because the show effectively peaked with its opening match, for the rest of the show we had little more to concentrate on than the botches, questionable booking decisions and awful commentary which all sum up a WCPW show, to be honest. But I keep watching because I want to see what they do with all the stars. Perfect marketing really.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

*So they've managed to book Del Rio, Angle, Cody, Suzuki, etc.?

At the rate they're spending money, I doubt they're gonna be around in a year. :lol*


----------



## Stetho

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Marketing is the perfect word for this indeed.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Can we get someone to change the thread title? A simple WCPW (WhatCulture Pro Wrestling) will suffice.

Really liking what these guys have been doing. Some matches and decisions have been iffy, but as a whole I'm really liking what I've been getting. I just hope this stuff doesn't become pay to watch, would INSTANTLY kill it for me.

I wish that people would get off this "Women's Wrestling" kick. A division is not two people. Why not have a 4 woman tournament or something? Then introduce a belt and from there bring in the Melina's and Hamada's.


----------



## Mindless Games

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

Nixon Newell's Ass is a thing of beauty


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Can we get someone to change the thread title? A simple WCPW (WhatCulture Pro Wrestling) will suffice.


I got you, fam. :cudi

Also, the Kurt Angle Invitational Rumble finally happened.








Spoiler: The Winner



*THE LOCAL HERO.* :mark:

That entrance is going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



RetepAdam. said:


> I got you, fam. :cudi


Great.

I'm liking what I've seen. These fans know how to put together a fun show. A few more home names would be great and it looks like we're slowly getting more and better wrestlers added like Travis Banks and the Bruiser Weight. I love how they can keep the roster fresh with guests, but not have them take over. Dar was good then got signed by WWE full time, but then they bring in Osprey to take on his role and do it even better. Osprey is going to Japan? No problem, on his way out he puts on my personal favorite/best match in WCPW vs Martin Kirby.

Some of it drags like most of the Prince Ameen stuff, but it's not all bad. The 2 minute pre tapes are good, it's just their schitck doesn't work live.

WCPW is good stuff. Fan run, for fans, for fun.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Great.
> 
> I'm liking what I've seen. These fans know how to put together a fun show. A few more home names would be great and it looks like we're slowly getting more and better wrestlers added like Travis Banks and the Bruiser Weight. I love how they can keep the roster fresh with guests, but not have them take over. Dar was good then got signed by WWE full time, but then they bring in Osprey to take on his role and do it even better. Osprey is going to Japan? No problem, on his way out he puts on my personal favorite/best match in WCPW vs Martin Kirby.
> 
> Some of it drags like most of the Prince Ameen stuff, but it's not all bad. The 2 minute pre tapes are good, it's just their schitck doesn't work live.
> 
> WCPW is good stuff. Fan run, for fans, for fun.


God, Prince Ameen is so fucking useless.

I don't understand why they feature him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jobber? "Heat" Magnet?


----------



## Stetho

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778996137470623744


----------



## 777

Recently reconnected with British Wrestling.

Love me some Pete Dunne, Bubblegum or Zack Sabre.


----------



## moggy

HOLY SHIT :O


----------



## RicoCharm

I live in Miami, and I love all wrestling companies. I'm super excited to announce (FEW) Fighting Evolution Wrestling. It's the only South Florida wrestling brand. It's the new wave of wrestling. It uniquely combines wrestling with science-fiction for a wrestling experience like never before. 

The FEW brand includes names like the ring veteran J.B. Cool and the unorthodox superstar the Boogieman and it even features special guests such as "the Pope" D'Angelo Dinero. They have 14 shows coming up through April. Here are some of their upcoming events.

Halloween Fallout Clewiston Oct 29 

The People's Show Miami Nov 6 

The People's Show Miami Dec 4 

Holiday Open Challenge Coral Springs Dec 10 

Wrestling fans do yourself a favor and check out this groundbreaking wrestling brand: FEW Survive.


----------



## Ronny

*Re: Well, someone's gotta start this thread... WhatCulture Pro Wrestling (WCPW)*

They've got Kurt fucking Angle and Del Rio in the show. They are doing quite well tbh, just hope they don't use up all their funds in the short run.


----------



## Zyta

Looks like Matt Hardy will be facing off against Bully Ray at their next iPPV.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrcyV8XuFNQ


----------



## Mr. Socko

Really wish they didn't have so many big names in meaningless matches. They seem to be spending an awful lot of money on names that arent regular roster members and dont contribute to the ongoing storylines.


----------



## Stormbringer

These guys (WhatCulture) are living the dream. They've got the talent, money, special guests, audience and production value to be a beloved wrestling show. They really are hitting a stride in the last several weeks and I'm happy to say I've been here since the beginning.


----------



## philtherambler

DX-Superkick said:


> These guys (WhatCulture) are living the dream. They've got the talent, money, special guests, audience and production value to be a beloved wrestling show. They really are hitting a stride in the last several weeks and I'm happy to say I've been here since the beginning.


Fully agreed, I'm really happy about how they've been doing, they seem to be getting better by each week too. I'm happy to have WhatCulture Extra, at the start I was sceptical but I'm really happy that they're doing well now. I enjoy it every week.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Wanting to check out a few matches from this company - what 3-5 matches would you all recommend that I can watch on their Youtube channel? Probably gonna check out Cody vs Angle of course, Mundo vs Al Patron sounds fun as well. What else is worth checking out?


----------



## Stormbringer

Wrestling is Life said:


> Wanting to check out a few matches from this company - what 3-5 matches would you all recommend that I can watch on their Youtube channel? Probably gonna check out Cody vs Angle of course, Mundo vs Al Patron sounds fun as well. What else is worth checking out?


Definitely check out any Will Osprey match. His matches with Martin Kirby are great, especially their first encounter.

Noam Dar vs El Ligero vs Will Osprey was also a really good on that jumps out at me.

Tag Team wise, you can't go wrong with Moss and Slater vs anybody really. They have Big Guy Veteran and Small Guy Rookie down pact.

Recently Drew Galloway had a rematch with Joe Hendry and former champ, Joseph Conners. I didn't watch the cage match, but the rematch was really good.

I'm interested to see some other people's shout outs for good and great matches.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

DX-Superkick said:


> Definitely check out any Will Osprey match. His matches with Martin Kirby are great, especially their first encounter.
> 
> Noam Dar vs El Ligero vs Will Osprey was also a really good on that jumps out at me.
> 
> Tag Team wise, you can't go wrong with Moss and Slater vs anybody really. They have Big Guy Veteran and Small Guy Rookie down pact.
> 
> Recently Drew Galloway had a rematch with Joe Hendry and former champ, Joseph Conners. I didn't watch the cage match, but the rematch was really good.
> 
> I'm interested to see some other people's shout outs for good and great matches.


Thanks. They have a Top 10 Matches of Season 2 video up, but it shows match endings so I am not watching. Maybe someone could compile the list without spoiling the endings like the video does?


----------



## Stinger Fan

One thing I don't get is, where did they get the money to pull this stuff off? I can't believe their website and youtube page alone can fund an entire wrestling promotion like they do


----------



## b00fman22

Wrestling is Life said:


> Thanks. They have a Top 10 Matches of Season 2 video up, but it shows match endings so I am not watching. Maybe someone could compile the list without spoiling the endings like the video does?



10. Big Damo v Alberto El Patron - Loaded #10
9. Will Ospreay v Noam Dar v El Ligero - Loaded #5 (This match is better than 9th)
8. Bea Priestly v Nixon Newell - WCPW: Stacked
7. Kurt Angle Invitational Rumble - Loaded #8
6. Joseph Connors v Martin Kirby - WCPW: Refuse to Lose
5. Kurt Angle v Cody Rhodes - WCPW: True Legacy
4. Martin Kirby v Marty Scurll v Will Ospreay v Travis Banks v Pete Dunne - Loaded #9
3. Moustache Mountain v Liam Slater & Johnny Moss - WCPW: True Legacy
2. Joseph Connors v Drew Galloway - Loaded #11
1. Will Ospreay v Martin Kirby - Loaded #7


----------



## Happ Hazzard

WCPW is just the latest version of 1PW, people wasting money bringing big name guys in to feed their own ego. It will last until their money runs out. They clearly aren't making enough money between ticket sales and Youtube revenue to sustain it.


----------



## Happ Hazzard

And the promotion being called What Culture Pro Wrestling is asinine and turns off the casual audience.


----------



## Stormbringer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPi2PzZFYa8

That's a sad video. That's a nice chunk of talent all gone in one swoop. Gonna miss the fuck out of Connors and Mustache Mountain.


----------



## Fluidz

Fantastic show in Manchester tonight


----------



## Corey




----------



## gingerinferno

I really enjoy WCPW! Went to see them in Manc. But they really need to come to Leeds! I feel like they've been to most other major cities in the north! Really hyped for the Wrestling World Cup


----------



## Corey

Really fun match on Loaded today between Rhodes and Scurll. Ending was a little overbooked but in an entertaining way. Glad that Cody retained and I wish fucking Scurll wouldn't do show much ridiculous posing and showboating every time he's about to do the chickenwing or low kick. It's becoming an annoyance. *** 1/2


----------



## Death Rider

The line up for the English qualifiers has been annouced

Martin Kirby, Sabre Jr, Zack Gibson (someone I have seen little off but heard is a decent heel), rampage brown, marty scurll, Will ospreay, Magnus from TNA and JIMMY FUCKING HAVOC


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

I've been impressed by the level of talent that they consistently get. Good videos and good wrestling on both sides.


----------



## MisTicO_

Didn't see their show today but the top rope snapped during the Ospreay/Ricochet match. Pretty crazy.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830849365392633858


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Such a good event, Lucha Libre match was one of the worst matches i've ever seen. But from a mark point of view I loved it, even better live. The ropes breaking, an amazing tag ladder match and a big heel turn this had it all, shame Penty pulled out but still a very good show. Ospreay and Ricochet are the best wrestlers in the world. Recommend anyone who hasn't seen it to check it out. Galloway's finisher was sick aswell


----------



## Stormbringer

Ricochet is always awesome to watch!


----------



## Corey

Airing for free at 2:30 PM here on the east coast Monday March 6th. Very much looking forward to Galloway/Ospreay. Could be one of the better (if not the best) WCPW Title Match since its conception. Cody defending the Internet Title is just a bonus.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Anyone from the UK heading down to the London show next month?


----------



## Pizzamorg

I see one of their World Cup shows is in my city, thinking about going. Never much cared for WCPW at the start and stopped watching once they started putting paywalls everywhere to sustain all the big names they were signing but at the same time I don't know when I'll get another opportunity to pop down the road and see guys like Rey Mysterio, Pentagon Jr, Fenix or Drago in action. Nor can I think of another time I'll get to pop down the road and meet with wrestlers like Cody Rhodes or Drew Galloway.


----------



## Platt

They're not the best shows but I've been to the last couple of Newcastle shows as it's less than an hour for me. I've already got tickets for next Mondays show and the April show with Rey it's cheap enough and you get some big names and enough good guys to get the odd decent match.


----------



## Corey

Delirious vs. Silas Young is probably the weakest edition of an ROH Showcase you could come up with, but other than that a solid card. Looking forward to Scurll/Starr, Cody/Slater, and Galloway/Ospreay.


----------



## Platt

Only just made it to the show in time, bloody traffic and some ass nicked my seat. Still should be a good show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

This is some of the best vid quality I've ever seen from WCPW. (Y) for that.


----------



## Corey

Didn't think the show was all that good as a whole but I ended up watching pretty much the whole thing.  There didn't seem to be much for the crowd to get invested in and WCPW has some of the quietest crowds I think I've ever seen in the UK.

Rhodes vs. Salter was fine but I had a tough time buying Liam as a legit threat. Him kicking out of Cross Rhodes was... shocking I guess? Weird to see.

Rampage vs. Primate was good. Wasn't exactly a chain match but whatever. Physical match with a couple good piledriver & table spots. Surprised they didn't take this to a match 7 but I don't even know how many gimmicks were left them to use. 

Scurll vs. Starr was really good. Scurll can honestly be a great wrestler when he doesn't do the usual shtick you see every match. Very good performance from Starr too, I just wish he would cut out the stupid dick thrust spot. Wtf is that? Good finishing stretch and another physical match. *** 1/2

Galloway vs. Ospreay was really damn good. Was pretty much exactly what I wanted out of the match and thank the LORD they kept the overbooking to a minimum. I bought into almost all of those false finishes and Ospreay sold all of those power moves to perfection. ****

Any other match on the show I really didn't pay attention to. That women's match was definitely not good though. I could've done without SO MUCH of The Prestige too.


----------



## Platt

Pretty much agree with everything you said.

I get why there was so much Prestige since it was the first big show introducing them but it was really dragging by the end.

They need to get some more women in if they want to do a division properly. Currently the least talented one they have is the champ and that's not a good place to be in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

March 20th, 21st, and 23rd. BRO! :mark:


----------



## Omega Creed

Bought tickets last night for the Nottingham show on the 21st. Looking forward to the card, it looks good. Plus seeing Adam Cole, the Bucks, and Cody all together out here is a big plus.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> March 20th, 21st, and 23rd. BRO! :mark:


Sweet. I’ve been (trying to) getting into more independent wrestling and Riddle is already one of my favorites. And to think he’s only been doing this for 2 years. Should be a big star whether he stays on the indies or eventually find his way to NXT should he choose to do so.

Unrelated, saw a few matches from Exit Wounds. Saw the Cody match but it was rather “meh” IMO. The Scrull vs. Starr match was pretty good though I’m confused to why a guy who calls himself The Villain is posturing to the crowd so much.

The Galloway vs. Ospreay match was really good but got a little ridiculous at the end. I mean, I complain all the time about finisher kickouts in WWE. In the end it took 3 Future Shocks (though he only kicked out of one) to beat Ospreay and the last minute just felt like overkill.


----------



## Corey




----------



## Omega Creed

will be interesting to see how the BC goes over after the events at ROH last weekend.


----------



## Taroostyles

So I've been kinda interested in checking WCPW out but I'm a little confused. How exactly does the model work? I saw the Galloway/Ospreay match up for free but there's content like IPPVs you subscribe to?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Taroostyles said:


> So I've been kinda interested in checking WCPW out but I'm a little confused. How exactly does the model work? I saw the Galloway/Ospreay match up for free but there's content like IPPVs you subscribe to?


there's some stuff that's free on there Wrestling YouTube channel and then they have What Culture Extra on the WhatCulture website that gives you access to most IPPV's, though I think you still pay (albeit discounted) to watch them live on there, they also have their Loaded show on there as well as extra content from the WhatCulture team (they do weekly SmackDown and RAW reviews and also other fun stuff as well)

WhatCultures YouTube videos are a big part of how I got into wrestling, got Extra like a month ago and watched several of the WCPW IPPV's on there which are great, even thinking of going to a show live at some stage if they do one that's not too far from me.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou




----------



## Stormbringer

Try again, buddy.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

DX-Superkick said:


> Try again, buddy.


think I fixed it now lol


----------



## Omega Creed

ricochet / galloway stole the show last night. that match was incredible.


----------



## Corey

*WCPW Bulletproof

**WCPW Tag Team Title 4-Way Texas Tornado Spotfest: *Swords of Essex (c) vs. The Young Bucks vs. Prospect vs. Matt Riddle & Liam Slater - **** 1/2

*Mindless fun and I loved it. I legit thought Riddle & Slater were gonna win the titles a couple times.

*7-Man Elimination Match for a WCPW Title Shot: *Marty Scurll vs. Doug Williams vs. Ricochet vs. El Ligero vs. Martin Kirby vs. Travis Banks vs. BT Gunn - *** 3/4

*Eh, maybe it's because I watched this immediately after the opener but this wasn't all that fun. I don't give any shits about the Prestige or Martin Kirby so that probably didn't help either. 

*ROH World Title: *Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - **** 1/4

*I was REALLY happy to see the WCPW crowd give a nice ovation for Daniels as a surprise guy here. The match wasn't the most exciting thing in the world, but I kind of expected that because Daniels & Sabre aren't really the type of wrestlers who would make a 3-way fun with spots and shit. They did a good job of working around Cole's injury and still provided some solid excitement as an impromptu match.

*WCPW Championship: *Drew Galloway (c) vs. Joe Coffey - ****

*This was a big ol mixed bag. I got the sense of what they were going for but Coffey's control segment was pretty boring. At least he had a gameplan and stuck to it though. Once they started going at it it was getting good and then the interference happened. It was expected but felt entirely unnecessary given how the match was going. Solid match, but forgettable. Others may like it more than I did.

​


----------



## Jay Valero

I'm in favor of almost anything that gives guys another place to get a payday and exposure because that means there is more wrestling for me to watch that isn't under the crap umbrella of the E.


----------



## Fluidz

So Drew Galloway the current WCPW champ just signed with NXT


----------



## Stormbringer

Why, signed with NXT? It's WWE.

Either way, this sucks.


----------



## Death Rider

Very sad and happy at the same time about this. Curious if they put the title on rampage or Kirby cashes in at State of Emergency or shortly after to get a title reign


----------



## sXeMope

WWE seems to really have it out for WCPW. Signing their champion, and not letting the WWEUK guys wrestle on their shows. Guess they wouldn't play ball when WWE came to them about the tournament?


----------



## Platt

Oh shit :mark










So glad I'm going to this show.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, WCPW is back with their Loaded show:


----------



## Fluidz

This company is awesome, so happy to see loaded come back I hope they find a way to some back strong from loosing the YouTube ad revenue


----------



## Laughable Chimp

TD Stinger said:


> So, WCPW is back with their Loaded show:


No DQ tag had a bit too much going on all around the ring. Devolved into a clusterfuck at times. Also, The Prestige did not need to lose that match.

Gracie vs Riddle was fine, they did a great job of presenting Gracie to be on Riddle's level but its still hard to get used to Gracie being a credible singles threat. 

Swords of Essex vs War Machine match of the night. I'm assuming Scott Wainwright actually got legit hurt during the match which is why the camera refused to pan to him. Then it must mean that Ospreay and War Machine had to do the finish of that match on the fly and you wouldn't even notice it. Even crazier was that Swords of Essex were probably going to win the match, but they probably realized how stupid it was to have Ospreay beat them both by himself so even the result probably changed on the fly. Regardless, that was a great match.

O Riley vs Scurll was poor. They tried to start it of too technical so it was just 2 guys exchanging technical holds with each other for 5 minutes with no rhyme or reason. Unless you're ZSJ, doing technical wrestling can often be hit and miss and this one was sadly a miss. But after 5 minutes, they started doing other styles, but it was way too slow paced with barely any hard hitting moves for the next 15 minutes. Finishing stretch needed to have the crazy big move after big move after the slow build up, but it just never came and the finishing stretch was just a slightly higher gear than the rest of the match. Finish was okay, but nothing special. Probably also suffered from the fact that O Riley didn't play the heel anywhere near enough. Felt like a house show match where 2 great wrestlers were just going through the motions, but the match was 25 minutes long.


----------



## Stormbringer

So happy that WCPW is back. I'm so into the characters that I've watched grow from very humble beginnings, to what they are now.

Very random opener, but it was just to get you back into the groove of who's who.

Didn't like Scurll vs O'Riley. They don't have chemistry together.

Riddle was the wrong guy to face Gracie. Riddle is really over and too far out of Gracie's league IMO. You just can't turn "Santino" heel and have a competitive match with "Taz." That just didn't work for me.

It was scary not knowing what's up with Scotty, really hope he's alright. That said, these guys pulled out a show stealer out of nowhere! Really awesome work from all 3 men to keep it going. And to steal the show doing it, bravo. The rope hung Shooting Star Press, fucking awesome! The fact that both members of War Machine springboard and fly like Jr. Heavyweights is crazy. Really great match.

Swords of Essex in mind, what happened to Paul Robinson?


----------



## Corey

Big show for WCPW before the finals of the World Cup. You can order it on the FITE app and get a $4 credit back right now, which would make the PPV $10.99.

https://www.fite.tv/v/2kzea


----------



## GCA-FF

The WCPW World Cup has been good...solid matches and potentials all around in their Bracket of 16.


----------



## Corey

Just finished watching Swords of Essex vs. War Machine. Awesome match. Ospreay doing damn near everything in his power to fight off Rowe & Hanson by himself was crazy but I wish it took more than just one big move to put him down. Hell of an entertaining match though. A man the size of Hanson should NOT be able to the do the things he does. *** 3/4


----------



## Laughable Chimp

DX-Superkick said:


> So happy that WCPW is back. I'm so into the characters that I've watched grow from very humble beginnings, to what they are now.
> 
> Very random opener, but it was just to get you back into the groove of who's who.
> 
> Didn't like Scurll vs O'Riley. They don't have chemistry together.
> 
> Riddle was the wrong guy to face Gracie. Riddle is really over and too far out of Gracie's league IMO. You just can't turn "Santino" heel and have a competitive match with "Taz." That just didn't work for me.
> 
> It was scary not knowing what's up with Scotty, really hope he's alright. That said, these guys pulled out a show stealer out of nowhere! Really awesome work from all 3 men to keep it going. And to steal the show doing it, bravo. The rope hung Shooting Star Press, fucking awesome! The fact that both members of War Machine springboard and fly like Jr. Heavyweights is crazy. Really great match.
> 
> Swords of Essex in mind, what happened to Paul Robinson?


Robinson's injured but they wrote him out in kayfabe by Scotty saying he is being charged with attempted murder.


----------



## Corey

Holy shit this card is definitely stacked. KUSHIDA vs. Travis Banks! :done Takahashi vs. Mike Bailey! :done Briscoes vs. War Machine! :done


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Corey

Nothing too overly interesting for me on this week's episode. Someone let me know if that War Machine match is worth a go though. Not familiar with Kings of the North.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898649352280788993


----------



## Corey

This finish kinda sucked but the match itself is pretty brutal. Hella entertaining. *** 3/4






May as well post the rest too:


----------



## volde

Finally caught up with WCPW just before stacked/world cup and some random thoughts:

1. I like Hendry, but I feel like it is about time he drops the belt. Prestige stable is getting a bit out of hand and need to get some teeth knocked out.
2. Unfortunately it looks like the man to do it will be Scrull, he is getting some matches announced for WCPW and in latest video "whats new in WCPW" or whatever its called they pretty much said that Hendry/Scrull match was just an opening chapter so we shouldn't be mad about all the fuckery in it. 
3. At this point I'd really prefer Swagger getting the title instead of Scrull just because. Maybe Scrull could screw Hendry in his match and later they could have short feud? As I said I like Hendry, but he really could take a break from title scene to freshen it up a bit. 
4. Speaking about Scrull, whats up with his new "finisher"? At first I thought that O'Riley simply didn't want to put him over, but he used same sequence against Hendry and got a win with it against Ricochet. I don't like Scrull already, but this thing makes me like him even less. I prefer clear finishes where someone either gets knocked out or taps out, not temporarily inconvenienced and pinned that is followed by them standing up and looking disappointed. This looks like it is designed for indie scene and it is slightly superior version of a roll-up that we also get way too often. Problem with that, at least for me, is that I don't feel like Scrull is really better than O'Riley or Ricochet despite beating both of them. But hey, thats more of a general problem with indies I suppose where everyone shakes hands and acts all friendly after the match.
5. Anyone has any idea how long War Machine will stay? With Swords of Essex out they are probably only somewhat legitimate tag-team that they have.
6. Pairing War Machine with Scrull against Prestige is weird thing and I suppose it will end in some fuckery.


----------



## TD Stinger

volde said:


> 4. Speaking about Scrull, whats up with his new "finisher"? At first I thought that O'Riley simply didn't want to put him over, but he used same sequence against Hendry and got a win with it against Ricochet. I don't like Scrull already, but this thing makes me like him even less. I prefer clear finishes where someone either gets knocked out or taps out, not temporarily inconvenienced and pinned that is followed by them standing up and looking disappointed. This looks like it is designed for indie scene and it is slightly superior version of a roll-up that we also get way too often. Problem with that, at least for me, is that I don't feel like Scrull is really better than O'Riley or Ricochet despite beating both of them. But hey, thats more of a general problem with indies I suppose where everyone shakes hands and acts all friendly after the match.


I actually like his new "finish", because he does it right after the finger breaking spot. So the finger breaking spot actually means something instead of just being a pop during the match.
@Corey, you were right, that ladder match actually was pretty good. And I don't really even care about any one in the match but I was entertained. It's amazing Drake didn't break his neck though on that one spot.


----------



## volde

I think you go a point there and thats why I didn't like that finish - I'm too used to that finger breaking spot being meaningless that I'm having problems with accepting it as part of the finishing sequence. But maybe it will grow on me with time.


----------



## Death Rider

Curious if anyone comes in to replace Elgin. I actually think Ospreay may end up being the one to take the title off of Hendry. Either him or Gabriel Kidd


----------



## Corey

Yeah looks like Ospreay could be the one to beat Hendry.


----------



## TD Stinger

The round of 16 of the the WCPW World Cup is now on Youtube.


----------



## Death Rider

I think Will wins this and ends the reign of Hendry. That promo at the end of the show made me emotional as well :side:


----------



## Corey

So they got Joseph Conners to replace Elgin? And he won? That's pretty random. :lol


----------



## volde

Didn't expect both Prestige guys to be out after the first round. From those who are left Ospreay looks like an easy pick to win this with doing big match against Ricochet in the semi-final and whoever advances from another side of the bracket.

Conners would be weird considering that he was replacement, Hiromu also a bit iffy considering that NJPW is building towards Hiromu/Ospreay match for KoPW. So either Kushida or Zack? Probably Kushida to give this a bit more of an international feel?

Edit: Loved that Hendry promo on the pre-show of Stacked. Offering Ospreay to be second best wrestler had me dying.


----------



## Corey

volde said:


> Didn't expect both Prestige guys to be out after the first round. From those who are left Ospreay looks like an easy pick to win this with doing big match against Ricochet in the semi-final and whoever advances from another side of the bracket.
> 
> Conners would be weird considering that he was replacement, *Hiromu also a bit iffy considering that NJPW is building towards Hiromu/Ospreay match for KoPW*. So either Kushida or Zack? Probably Kushida to give this a bit more of an international feel?
> 
> Edit: Loved that Hendry promo on the pre-show of Stacked. Offering Ospreay to be second best wrestler had me dying.


I'm not sure why you keep saying that. Can you name the last time there was a juniors singles match on a major New Japan show that wasn't for a title? I really can't. (Not counting BOTSJ)


----------



## volde

I can't, but I feel like Hiromu's comments and the fact that they are put in opposing tags on all three Destruction shows hint at this.


----------



## Stormbringer

Was a really fun show. Looking forward to the rest of the tournament. Ospreay vs Rey was motn. And that ending. Tears, legit tears.


----------



## volde

Random idea, if I'm not mistaken Scrull pinned Ligero in tag match and Ligero has briefcase... So maybe Scrull/Ligero for briefcase? Then Ospreay wins whole thing and challenges Hendry, during the match Scrull cashes in (it works like WWE's briefcase, right?) and becomes the champ? After that could to TT rematch or something. Basically could fill out couple of months easily with this.


----------



## Fluidz

Tonight's match between will ospreay and speedball mike bailey is one of the best matches ever, check it out


----------



## volde

So 2 out of 4 matches end on, basically, a lucky roll-up. Would prefer more clear finishes, but oh well. 

Replacement going to the semi-finals makes me think that he wasn't replacement at all and Elgin's scheduling problems were known in advance. Otherwise it is really weird that guy who didn't even participate in this thing goes to the last day.

Kushida/Ospreay looks like obvious final with Ospreay getting a win on his home soil. But you never know, Conners might roll-up Kushida too.


----------



## TD Stinger

@Corey, @ DXSuperkick

Funny that Ricochet and Pentagon had a match in Lucha Underground on Wednesday night (and yes I realize it was taped a year ago) and then they have another match the next night in the WCPW World Cup. Funny how worked out.

Gotta say, I didn’t know who this Mike Bailey was before this tournament but this has been great for him in terms of exposure.


----------



## Corey

TD Stinger said:


> @Corey, @ DXSuperkick
> 
> Funny that Ricochet and Pentagon had a match in Lucha Underground on Wednesday night (and yes I realize it was taped a year ago) and then they have another match the next night in the WCPW World Cup. Funny how worked out.


I noticed that too and thought it was quite ironic. Seen the LU version and didn't think it was anything special so we'll see if WCPW's version can top it. Gonna try and watch some of these tournament matches tonight.

I wish Elgin was still in it and had advanced as far as Conners.


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy shit, Bailey vs Ospreay!

These guys just refused to lose! Truly a spectacle worth checking out.

I too am always nervous about Lucha spoilers when watching Penta or Rey matches.

Question to those who know what Ricochet is capable of. Does it seem like he's holding a whole lot back?


----------



## volde

To me it looks like he is trying out new things. Thou his match with Penta was rather underwhelming to me, but I'm unsure how much of it was on him and how much on Penta. 

As for Ospreay/Bailey, I'm somewhat surprised and not surprised at the same time by the reception that it got. On one hand I found it almost identical to Ospreay/Ricochet matches with two athletic guys doing lots of moves and kickouts till finally one of them goes down, not much story or pace to the match, so I get why people liked it. On the other hand it wasn't as good as Ospreay/Ricochet so I don't get why some people are marking out like this is some MOTY material.


----------



## volde

I remember during Japan qualifier when they had short introduction to the wrestlers Kushida showed Jr. belt and said something like "while I have this, I cannot lose". You truly can't, even after eating top rope cutter into that flipping kick thing, you just stand up and send Ospreay back to the future. 

So thats a wrap. Ospreay's selling is still all over the place, after match with Ricochet ended he crawled to the backstage and it looked like they'll play up injury angle with him. But then he walks to the finals match normally without problems. Then once he is announced he suddenly grabs (probably one of his friends who were by the ringside reminded him) his neck for 3 seconds and I don't think that anything relating to his neck happened again.

I also didn't understand why his friends rushed to Ospreay early in the match when Kushida jumped from top rope? Looked weird and my initial thought was that maybe Ospreay got hurt? But then match followed normally. Also, ref bump... I guess was okay? Since Ospreay wasn't winning it kinda made sense to fully transition him into the face during this match.


----------



## Fluidz

FasihFranck said:


> In my opinion it is the worst promotion out of all.They somehow get indies stars work a show for them but it doesnt hinder the fact that its pathetic


Dude you are 1000 times wrong! 

This company is little over a year old and has managed to put on some of the best matches of the year with some if the worlds biggest stars. 

Plus they have had to deal with losing their major source of ad revenue on YouTube but still managed to give you the World Cup for free. 

I think all of that is to be aplauded!


----------



## MC

FasihFranck said:


> In my opinion it is the worst promotion out of all.They somehow get indies stars work a show for them but it doesnt hinder the fact that its pathetic


Totally agree they can get any pick of indy star they want and yet I just can't get invested. The booking sucks, the storylines suck.


----------



## Stormbringer

FasihFranck said:


> In my opinion it is the worst promotion out of all.They somehow get indies stars work a show for them but it doesnt hinder the fact that its pathetic





MC 16 said:


> Totally agree they can get any pick of indy star they want and yet I just can't get invested. The booking sucks, the storylines suck.


Why did you feel the need to come to this section, this thread to say this. It's like you're both bitter and need people to know it. Don't like it, don't watch. It's that simple.


----------



## Corey

Damn, Ospreay really _cannot_ beat KUSHIDA. :lol Still have a lot left to watch in the tournament but on the surface I wish it wasn't so junior heavy. It just looks like another BOTSJ or J Cup or something with KUSHIDA, Ricochet, Ospreay, and Hiromu making it far. Elgin... 

Lethal vs. Sabre Jr. - **** 3/4*
Mysterio vs. Ospreay - **** 3/4*

@volde you buying into that whole redemption angle with Ospreay being the one to dethrone KUSH down the line yet? He's gotta beat the guy at some point...


----------



## TD Stinger

Gotta say, Ospreay and Ricochet just had their best match together, IMO.

Had a hot opening. Ricochet I got to say was pretty good as the guy on top. Ospreay played a great face in peril. And the finish was really good.


----------



## Fluidz

DX-Superkick said:


> Why did you feel the need to come to this section, this thread to say this. It's like you're both bitter and need people to know it. Don't like it, don't watch. It's that simple.


THIS!

I think it's really unfair to downplay a fledgling promotion working so hard on the ambition of a World Cup with the best stars in the indy's and that then give it to you for FREE!!! 

WCPW is simply awesome and if your world view is too negative to enjoy it, well I honestly feel bad for you.


----------



## volde

Corey said:


> Still have a lot left to watch in the tournament but on the surface I wish it wasn't so junior heavy. It just looks like another BOTSJ or J Cup or something with KUSHIDA, Ricochet, Ospreay, and Hiromu making it far. Elgin...


Definitely. 



> @volde you buying into that whole redemption angle with Ospreay being the one to dethrone KUSH down the line yet? He's gotta beat the guy at some point...


I would if NJPW gave more time to juniors. Now I'm hoping for Hiromu/Ospreay into Kushida/Hiromu, but even that isn't very likely because, as you said if I'm not mistaken, when was the last time that juniors got non-title singles match outside of BotSJ? And well, everyone can't dethrone Kushida so realistically I think we are looking at either Hiromu or Ospreay and I think NJPW would pick Hiromu every day of the week. Unless they decide that Hiromu/Bushi should dominate jr. tag belts? But that sounds weird too. 

Maybe he defeats Kushida at next year's BotSJ in semi-final or something like that? Idk, I really expected Ospreay to win here, would give his fans "finally defeated Kushida" moment while NJPW could ignore this show if they wanted.

So what happens next? My stream died at the end so I'm not sure if they announced something or not... is Hendry/Kushida happening at Refuse To Lose or whats the deal here? 

Speaking about Refuse To Lose, War Machine/Young Bucks sounds good, but does anyone expect Young Bucks to win the belts? I mean, if they win then they would have to defend them on Loaded couple of times, right? And probably drop it to someone at next PPV? I can't see WCPW being really able to afford that. Unless they win them and drop them immediately at the next Loaded show which sounds really underwhelming.


----------



## Fluidz

volde said:


> Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if NJPW gave more time to juniors. Now I'm hoping for Hiromu/Ospreay into Kushida/Hiromu, but even that isn't very likely because, as you said if I'm not mistaken, when was the last time that juniors got non-title singles match outside of BotSJ? And well, everyone can't dethrone Kushida so realistically I think we are looking at either Hiromu or Ospreay and I think NJPW would pick Hiromu every day of the week. Unless they decide that Hiromu/Bushi should dominate jr. tag belts? But that sounds weird too.
> 
> Maybe he defeats Kushida at next year's BotSJ in semi-final or something like that? Idk, I really expected Ospreay to win here, would give his fans "finally defeated Kushida" moment while NJPW could ignore this show if they wanted.
> 
> So what happens next? My stream died at the end so I'm not sure if they announced something or not... is Hendry/Kushida happening at Refuse To Lose or whats the deal here?
> 
> Speaking about Refuse To Lose, War Machine/Young Bucks sounds good, but does anyone expect Young Bucks to win the belts? I mean, if they win then they would have to defend them on Loaded couple of times, right? And probably drop it to someone at next PPV? I can't see WCPW being really able to afford that. Unless they win them and drop them immediately at the next Loaded show which sounds really underwhelming.


Bucks could possibly win and defend on loaded, WCPW have been pritty crafting with how they film loaded, they seem to be filming 3/4 episodes in a couple of days which only needs the talent in the country for those days but appear across a month of loaded. It Will be an awesome match no matter what


----------



## A. Edwards

I was at the show last night & had a great time. A fantastic card from top to bottom. Occasionally, the crowd seemed to be more invested in some material as opposed to others, but there wasn't a bad match on the show. It was also great to see the contrasting of styles in some matches (especially Bailey vs Penta El Zero). I had a feeling that KUSIDA would win the tournament; although I predicted a Ospreay/KUSIDA final, I just couldn't see WCPW giving the win to Ospreay in his home country. 

Matches were also taped for an episode of Loaded prior to the World Cup Finals. And on that note, it's going to be interesting to see how The Young Bucks are booked at Refuse To Lose 2. I think it's feasible that they could win the Tag straps, but I'm not entirely sure for how long. I remember last year, they held 2 tapings of Loaded the night after the iPPV, so realistically, if the same was to occur this year, WCPW could have the Bucks work three shows (one live iPPV & 2 taped episodes of Loaded). Thus, it could lead to either: 1.) The Bucks losing at the iPPV, or 2.) They win the straps & drop them on an episode of Loaded. Saying that, it depends how much cash WCPW has got to splash. They could potentially have them win the straps & make semi-regular appearances (similiar to when Cody won the Internet Title).


----------



## Corey

Kinda got burnt out on the World Cup, but absolutely adored the final. What a fantastic contest. IMO the best match I've personally seen in WCPW history.

Ospreay vs. Bailey - **** 3/4*
KUSHIDA vs. Sabre Jr. - *Really long... and N/R*

KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay - ***** 1/4*

I know I sound like a broken record, but man oh man I really wonder what would've happened if Elgin had still been in it. Would he have made it as far as Conners did? Still makes me sad.


----------



## CJDeeds

Just got around to watching the Final. Holy cow was that a good show. Conners vs. Kushida had a little bit of everything and was a very even match imo. Ospreay vs Ricochet was so back and forth for a long time and then right as Ricochet looks like he is going to pick up one for the good ole USA, Ospreay comes up with a beautiful counter. The final match with Kushida and Ospreay is one that is going to be on my shortlist for match of the year. Kushida's transition into the bridgind double chickenwing (2:12:47) is an interesting setup. 

El Penta Zero M vs Mike Bailey was a great "filler" match, Bailey is going to be a wrestler to watch (even though he can't wrestle in the US until 2021). The Jack Swagger match was ok, I enjoyed it because it was funny to hear "We The People" in British accents.


----------



## volde

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6-qsdACUH8

Lets get some more heat for Prestige. I understand that you want to build up your guys, but this is getting a bit stupid by now, glad that Youtube stream died before this happened.


----------



## Corey

Loaded looks like a skip this week for me.

BT Gunn vs. Primate (Hardcore Title Match) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdDIDX8TXok
Martin Kirby vs. Bad Bones - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVEIROkCftQ
Moss & Slater vs. Die Jungen Löwen vs. SCC - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI8Z4PyxO-Q
Drake vs. Angelico - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEIPqHkDtDM


----------



## volde

Watched it asides of Primate/Gunn match since I don't care for hardcore matches. Nothing really spectacular, but some decent wrestling. What isn't decent is their booking:

1. So basically I get the idea that Ospreay was supposed to win World Cup, but NJPW probably said that if Kushida is in then he has to win it and WCPW agreed for some reason. I mean I like Kushida, but he is not some international draw that will swing things one way or another. If not then I don't understand this booking at all where the winner of world cup is sidelined and likely never to be seen ever again while Prestige goes to feud with Ospreay.

2. Big return by Moss and man gets rolled up by debuting tag team... that is going to face War Machine next week while they are already announced to defend against Young Bucks next month... What the fuck.


----------



## Corey

According to my calculations, this will be the 4th different company these two teams have faced off in this year. 

Is Hendry vs. Ospreay the main event for this show? If so I really hope they put the belt on Will cause I don't give a single shit about Hendry. :lol


----------



## volde

It is going to be weird if Ospreay wins it, I mean sure, he should. But they were kinda setting up Scurll/Hendry feud to continue so if that goes nowhere... another wasted opportunity.


----------



## Corey

Another week of Loaded, another pass for me.

Blampied punishes Prestige: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKB8rIKbr3w
Die Jungen Löwen vs. War Machine (Tag Team Titles): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SIyTXpNIMo
Joe Coffey vs. Prince Ameen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6O55v3FCYE
Joe Hendry vs. Kenny Williams: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x7z-By6vbM


----------



## volde

Three matches involving Prestige (one happens in first video), you know what you can expect. Will watch only War Machine match and skim the rest (who knows, maybe some Prestige match won't end like always).


----------



## Stormbringer

War Machine continue impress me every time they wrestle! I'll keep saying it, men that big should not move like that.

I won't say, too much Prestige, but it'll get that way when they get 3 of the 4 videos of the week. Also, Ligero SUCKS as a heel. I used to mark out in his matches. Now his matches suffer from his inability to play heel.

Also, WCPW needs to stop with the 12 minute opening promo. I get that Blampied is over, but short and sweet guys.


----------



## volde

So this week we had:

Banks/Starr, Angelico/Drake, Kirby and Kidd/Gracie and Bad Bones, Ospreay/El Ligero. 

Nothing outstanding, but I enjoyed it more than the last episode due to obviously less Prestige fuckery... until last match which was basically one big fuckery. 

Next week will have Kidd/Zack for Internet title, I wonder if Zack will get rolled up again or they'll play out some injury angle to "protect" Kidd?


----------



## A. Edwards

After checking the WCPW website, I see that they've announced Loaded tapings for the night following the Oct 2nd iPPV; set to be filmed in Manchester. Both the Bucks & War Machine are already announced, and if it's anything similar to last year, they'll shoot two episodes in the same evening. It'll be interesting to see how they book the Tag Titles match at the PPV & whether they choose to put the belts on the Bucks, albeit for a brief period of time. 

Also, Hendry/Ospreay announced for the WCPW Title. Makes sense really. My head says Hendry, however my heart is siding with Ospreay. They really need some kind of stipulation where if The Prestige get involved, Hendry is stripped of the belt or something. Otherwise, I can't see anything other than some kind of screwy finish. Either that, or they have Ospreay win the title, only for Ligero to cash in & keep it in The Prestige. However, I really really hope that isn't the case.


----------



## volde

They did some time ago stipulation that The Prestige can't get involved, but that show saw El Ligero doing the dirty work and joining The Prestige. So you know, there will be fuckery, best case scenario would be someone making a surprise save (like they did this week with SSC, but to be honest their save attempt looked retarded to me). Honestly, thing that would make most sense (at least for me) would be Kushida running in and stopping whatever The Prestige would be doing as a revenge for them fucking up his big win.


----------



## TheBeastLesnar

apparently it looks like adam blampied jack the jobber adam pacitti ross tweddell sam driver and jack king are leaving whatculture to pursure other projects it was announced on this tweet https://twitter.com/whatculture/status/910081043142725632


----------



## Corey

^ Your link is broken. Has an extra character in it.

But wtf?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910081043142725632


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> ^ Your link is broken. Has an extra character in it.
> 
> But wtf?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910081043142725632


Damn. Unless this is a ruse, I imagine that would be the end of WCPW, which would be a shame.


----------



## volde

https://wc.pw/news/wcpw-to-unveil-new-general-manager-at-refuse-to-lose

So it looks like it is not a ruse and they are getting replaced.


----------



## A. Edwards

This is peculiar. Who do they viably replace Blampied with as GM? Also, for a handful of the leading presenters to be leaving at the same time, something must be up. It most definitely cannot be by coincidence. 

Also, I'm not sure how fans will take to this news. A lot of supporters of the wrestling product also enjoyed the WhatCulture Wrestling content. Therefore, when the likes of Jack the Jobber made sporadic appearances on WCPW programming, fans weren't left wondering as to who he was. If the likes of Blampied, Pacitti & Jack are gone, I wonder if some fans will rebel.


----------



## Cult03

They're going to diversify. You guys know what that means..


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

I could see Blampied and the rest of them doing their own thing and taking a huge amount of viewers away from WhatCulture to be honest, especially on Youtube. Also, not sure if anyone saw the replies on that tweet from a fellow called Liam Lambert, talking about WhatCulture's boss... Doesn't make for pleasant reading at all.


----------



## Sephiroth

WC is probably done too. They got rid of their draw to their audience (not just wrestling).

Apparently they are in a very poor state financially.


----------



## Platt

Not surprising they are starting to cut things it must of been losing a fortune without the YouTube revenue.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Well just recently on twitter Adam Blampied mentioned how he would change hiring habits at WC to add more diversity. Kind of interesting that WC are saying they have plans to "diversify" after his departure, maybe he talked himself into losing a job :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I could see Blampied and the rest of them doing their own thing and taking a huge amount of viewers away from WhatCulture to be honest, especially on Youtube. Also, not sure if anyone saw the replies on that tweet from a fellow called Liam Lambert, talking about WhatCulture's boss... Doesn't make for pleasant reading at all.


Reading the glass door reviews it seems the management may be the cause of this?


----------



## Stormbringer

Well, they recently replaced Jack with a big pair of Scottish tits! And King Ross just went of vacation. What the fuck is happening?

We all have seen the reactions people have had when they got less and less Blampied. Now you're telling us that the most over guys you have, Ross and Adam, are gone. Fuck!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Well, fuck. :hogan

That's literally everyone I watch for apart from Ben. Sounds like they're all in on a new venture together, though, so that could be cool.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Blampied has tweeted this logo with the message "Join us"


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910218561922183173
All the other guy leaving have re tweeted it.


----------



## Ratedr4life

So yeah, wherever these guys go, I'm just gonna follow them.

RIP WhatCulture Wrestling


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910163299874082816


----------



## Stormbringer

I would fucking hate that though.


----------



## Corey

I'm not sure what the fuck this is, but boy the dislikes sure are running wild on it. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

Corey said:


> I'm not sure what the fuck this is, but boy the dislikes sure are running wild on it.


It has to be intentional too. 4 lines just crossed out? It's like they're trying to steer into it.

If you wanna work a crowd/fanbase with something "real," fine. But doing something that's gonna cost you A LOT of subscribers is just bad business.


----------



## A. Edwards

I've got a gut feeling, but I wouldn't be surprised if the new GM is Simon Miller. I just really do hope that isn't the case.


----------



## TD Stinger

A. Edwards said:


> I've got a gut feeling, but I wouldn't be surprised if the new GM is Simon Miller. I just really do hope that isn't the case.


He would be the biggest heel in the business in one night if that happened, lol.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Honestly I can't imagine Whatculture without both Adams.... May as well start off from scratch it's not going to be whatculture anymore. They don't stand a chance.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke

https://socialblade.com/youtube/channel/ucq8jp0e99elbvmbxjj-jlga/realtime

It's not near the hilarity of the Fine Brothers incident, but yeah.


----------



## nyelator

So WCPW is all but dead now right?


----------



## Corey

New champ?


----------



## Stormbringer

Does anyone not like ZSJ? He's so damned boring.


----------



## A. Edwards

I personally love ZSJ, but he's one of those guys that is hit-or-miss with a lot of fans. You either like his style or you don't; there's very little middle ground. His match with Alex Gracie at the World Cup Finals was flat, at least it was live. I think that came down to a mixture of Gracie trying to match Sabre Jr on the mat, and it was ultimately a thrown-together match before the KUSIDA/Ospreay Final. He lacks in-ring personality, and I think that'll be his downfall in the long-term, however, he's one of the best, if not the best, mat-technicians in the world.


----------



## volde

It was a decent episode I'd say and some more matches have been set up for Refuse to Lose and new trailer was released, so card so far looks like this:

Moss/Slater
Gracie/Kirby
Primate/BT Gunn/Jimmy Havoc for Hardcore belt
Kay Lee Ray/Bea Priestley for women's belt
War Machine/Young Bucks for tag team belts
Starr/Bailey for #1 internet title contender
Hendry/Ospreay for main belt

Probably they'll also add some Kidd/Sabre/Bad Bones match for Internet Title since storyline looks to be going that way. Drake will probably also find a spot somewhere since he won his feud last week. 

Not bad, I'd say?


----------



## december_blue

On Monday, December 4, What Culture Pro Wrestling (WCPW) is to be relaunched as Defiant Wrestling. Stu Bennett, the former Wade Barrett, will be their GM figure.


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914194366780121093


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll give it a shot but the guys they lost were the heart and soul of that promotion. They could still have some good matches, but there are a lot of promotions that can offer that.


----------



## AmWolves10

A. Edwards said:


> I personally love ZSJ, but he's one of those guys that is hit-or-miss with a lot of fans. You either like his style or you don't; there's very little middle ground. His match with Alex Gracie at the World Cup Finals was flat, at least it was live. I think that came down to a mixture of Gracie trying to match Sabre Jr on the mat, and it was ultimately a thrown-together match before the KUSIDA/Ospreay Final. He lacks in-ring personality, and I think that'll be his downfall in the long-term, however, he's one of the best, if not the best, mat-technicians in the world.


ZSJ is incredibly skilled, but he's also only incredibly skilled at one thing. I'm not saying he should wrestle like everybody else, but guys like Daniel Bryan are great at the European technical style, AND he also did striking and lucha libre high flying moves. With every ZSJ match it's gonna be a grind on the mat. He's gotta be able to do different things during a match to keep the modern fans interest.


----------



## A. Edwards

AmWolves10 said:


> ZSJ is incredibly skilled, but he's also only incredibly skilled at one thing. I'm not saying he should wrestle like everybody else, but guys like Daniel Bryan are great at the European technical style, AND he also did striking and lucha libre high flying moves. With every ZSJ match it's gonna be a grind on the mat. He's gotta be able to do different things during a match to keep the modern fans interest.


That's a fair point. I agree wholeheartedly.

I'm intrigued with the relaunch come December. However, I'm still not sure how the news has changed/altered the fan base. On a personal basis, I have tickets for Monday's iPPV, but after that, I'm not sure how often I'll attempt to support the company. I was a big fan of the likes of Blampied & their on-screen roles, and as others have already stated, it now feels like something is missing. 

Also, based on that trailer, did anybody else get the hunch that, subliminally, once the company is rebranded, it'll focus more on homegrown talent as opposed to various imports? Obviously, the company has taken a knock or two over the last year or so with the various imports & expansion as a promotion not just nationally, but internationally too? Maybe it was a case of too-much, too-soon. It seems likely that they won't have the money to spend on bringing guys in for shows as much as they used to, at least from the point of the rebrand in December.

Also, lastly, if their focus is to promote or incorporate more British/homegrown talent, I'm not entirely sure what sets them apart from the likes of Progress, Rev Pro, PCW or ICW if I'm honest. However, I'm more than willing to give them a shot.


----------



## Ventura

The show tomorrow night is ten miles from my house. Not able to go, but I hope it is a success, even at £45 for front row seats in Northumbria Students Union.


----------



## volde

Looked at the latest Loaded. War Machine versus Ricochet/Angelico and Kushida/Bailey are worth watching. Hardcore match was entertaining till the last sequence which was legit Roman Reigns booking, that and few other spots that were iffy made whole match bad in the end. 

They also released a video with a rundown on Refuse to Lose card, which looks pretty good I'd say. 



A. Edwards said:


> Also, based on that trailer, did anybody else get the hunch that, subliminally, once the company is rebranded, it'll focus more on homegrown talent as opposed to various imports? Obviously, the company has taken a knock or two over the last year or so with the various imports & expansion as a promotion not just nationally, but internationally too? Maybe it was a case of too-much, too-soon. It seems likely that they won't have the money to spend on bringing guys in for shows as much as they used to, at least from the point of the rebrand in December.


I'm not sure that they could do a full card with only their homegrown talent..?


----------



## Stormbringer

War Machine continue to have MotN each time they get a match!

Is Kushida undefeated in WCPW? You'd think he'd get a title shot over ZSJ and Ospreay both....

The Pentagon vs Primeate match was fine till the finish. How did the Fear Factor not finish Primeate?!


----------



## Corey

Ehhhhh this doesn't help my interest much for the rebrand:



Spoiler: Refuse to Lose match result





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914965905314021377


----------



## Stormbringer

How? :chan


----------



## A. Edwards

I was at the show last night. Ligero was announced to face a mystery opponent for the Magnificent 7 Briefcase; cue Marty Scurll. A good match which led to an attempted distraction from Travis Banks on behalf of The Prestige, only for Scurll to take the win. He left through the crowd with the briefcase. Then, during the Main Event (Hendry vs Ospreay), he did a Rollins, cashed in & won the title.

Really enjoyed the show last night. Bucks/War Machine & Hendry/Ospreay (& eventually Scurll) both delivered. However, MOTN goes to Mike Bailey vs David Starr; check this match out if you haven't seen the show - worth the watch.


----------



## Platt

Kinda wish I'd gone now.


----------



## Ronny

They've got a new company registered :dance


----------



## Death Rider

Hell yes at the Adam news. 

On WCPW was going to stop following but with two of my favs as champion I am interested


----------



## volde

Corey said:


> Ehhhhh this doesn't help my interest much for the rebrand:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refuse to Lose match result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914965905314021377


I don't think that this really has anything to do with rebrand, seeds for this were planted after their first match and this was probably planned out by previous guys that left now. 

But yeah, there are obvious negatives attached to this development and it doesn't help my interest in WCPW/Defiant/Whatever either.


----------



## yaser amer

hi heres my theory adem and the others did not really leave and there just doing an angle jmo


----------



## Stormbringer

yaser amer said:


> hi heres my theory adem and the others did not really leave and there just doing an angle jmo


But that would cost them subscribers, views and dislikes. You don't take headliners out for no reason.


----------



## yaser amer

well... I didn't say it a smart idea I just think that its whats happening jm2c


----------



## Stormbringer

Watching now, Primate and Havoc!

Can someone kindly tell Veda Scott that's she's not a wrestler....


----------



## Death Rider

Not going to lie but WCPW have found a way to keep my around by giving some of my fav guys title runs.


----------



## A. Edwards

Roy Mustang said:


> Not going to lie but WCPW have found a way to keep my around by giving some of my fav guys title runs.


I've got to agree. Honestly, the only reason I'm tending to remain interested is due to Marty being the Champ. 

I was watching an interview they did with Wade Barrett/Stu Bennett post-RTL, and he made a snide comment that he's a big fan of Rampage & believes he should be Main Eventing shows. Please, God, no.. fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer

It's over as we know it. I just hope this new thing isn't locked behind a paywall.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNFR3YROZhU&t


----------



## volde

Watched last two episodes and it is a mixed bag, might be the end for me with WCPW/Defiant unless next PPV has some amazing card, but that sounds unlikely considering that Hendry/Ospreay/Scrull main event does nothing for me. Honestly only thing that I found interesting was Alex Gracie's progression which tells a lot, in a way.


----------



## A. Edwards

I'm not entirely sure that it'll be a Scurll/Ospreay/Hendry three-way at the Defiant iPPV. I could be wrong, but it felt like they were teasing Banks breaking away from the Prestige on last weeks episode of Loaded; especially considering he was the one who received the title shot, and not Hendry. Like I said, I could be totally off the mark, but I could see Scurll/Ospreay & Hendry/Banks being two of the billed matches on the first Defiant show.


----------



## volde

I could be mistaken, but I think that Bennet said during last Loaded show that main event will be Hendry/Scrull/Ospreay and we had big tag team TT as a preview.


----------



## Platt

Ospreay is out so it's just Scurll/Hendry one on one.


----------



## Stormbringer

Platt said:


> Ospreay is out so it's just Scurll/Hendry one on one.


How? Why??


----------



## Platt

Schedule conflict so maybe a NJPW show?


----------



## A. Edwards

I'd take a wild stab and say that he's scheduled for the Tag League shows with NJPW. Plus, now that he's the Jr Heavyweight Champion, he'll more than likely be spending most of his time in Japan. I suppose they could still run with Scurll/Hendry, or they could attempt to find a replacement. If I'm honest, the prospect of Scurll/Hendry 2 doesn't fill me with much excitement, but time will tell..


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I watched one show a couple months back, got bored, and never watched one again.


----------



## Platt

They could always have the Ligero/Travis match for the third spot in the main.


----------



## Stormbringer

Major bump!

They're back and they snagged Austin Aries! Now I'm not a big fan of Aries, but this is a major pull. It just goes to show that the bright lights and "fame" that WWE can give you aren't everything and you can be happier in front of hundreds or miserable in front of thousands.


----------



## virus21

DX-Superkick said:


> Major bump!
> 
> They're back and they snagged Austin Aries! Now I'm not a big fan of Aries, but this is a major pull. It just goes to show that the bright lights and "fame" that WWE can give you aren't everything and you can be happier in front of hundreds or miserable in front of thousands.


Indeed. More talent seem to realize this. And nice that WCPW or whatever the name is is starting to grow.


----------



## Stormbringer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBradUqWl9w


----------



## A. Edwards

I was at the WCPW/Defiant show on Monday night. The pop that Aries got when he came out was deafening. 

He was already in the UK for shows with IPW:UK, so I suppose this makes sense. They teased a potential Scurll/Aries match which I think could have the potential to be fantastic. He was also scheduled for the Leeds & London shows, so it'll be interesting to see what they do with him.

After the Main Event, Martin Kirby was attacked by Mark Haskins & Chris Ridgeway. Aries came out to make the save, but ended up taking out Kirby instead. Primate & Havoc made the save to close the show. So, before Scurll/Aries, we may be getting Kirby/Aries, or a combination of Aries/Haskins/Ridgeway vs Kirby/Primate/Havoc.


----------



## Corey

:shrug


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This is actually a fun promotion IMO. I'm gonna keep up with this.


----------



## Stormbringer

Banks vs Starr was a damn fine match.

Suplex City beats Little Miss Roxxi!

Gabriel Kidd always delivers. What the hell, Liam? And now we've got NOT James Storm killing the mood.

I wish fans would make a decision to be fans who cheer faces and boo heels. Or be smarky. If the crowds could just stay hot and "play along," I think the matches and segments would be better. Kirby is cheered, then heel Aries attacks and he gets cheered? The flip?

Aries always rubs me the wrong way and the suplex fake outs didn't help....

Annnnnnd I'm done.

Bennett should have pulled rank and jumped in.


----------



## volde

Yeah, I looked over the card and literally nothing interested me.


----------



## CM Buck

DX-Superkick said:


> Banks vs Starr was a damn fine match.
> 
> Suplex City beats Little Miss Roxxi!
> 
> Gabriel Kidd always delivers. What the hell, Liam? And now we've got NOT James Storm killing the mood.
> 
> I wish fans would make a decision to be fans who cheer faces and boo heels. Or be smarky. If the crowds could just stay hot and "play along," I think the matches and segments would be better. Kirby is cheered, then heel Aries attacks and he gets cheered? The flip?
> 
> Aries always rubs me the wrong way and the suplex fake outs didn't help....
> 
> Annnnnnd I'm done.
> 
> Bennett should have pulled rank and jumped in.


My sentiments exactly except I marked for CCK. David Starr in prestige instantly improves their matches going forward as well.

Skipped the women 

Eaver is fun as is kidd. Slater delivered. Couldn't care less about Simmons 

I knew fuckery was going to happen. I guess scurll is going all in with njpw or roh to drop the title so quickly.

Overall it delivered, I'm also not to thrilled about Aries as champ. Good worker, decent promo his just always rubbed me the wrong way 

Looking forward to next week


----------



## A. Edwards

I can see where the company is coming from by having Marty drop the belt, but I was surprised by how soon it occurred. Obviously, Scurll is working both NJPW & ROH, so other promotions must take a backseat role, so to speak. The same has happened with Ospreay, and Sabre Jr only worked the Defiant London show recently. 

I suppose they'll run with Aries having a substantial reign now. Possibly up until 'Mania weekend, or around that time at least, depending on if they decide to hold US shows again. They could carry on the Aries/Kirby feud I guess? Or give somebody like Travis Banks a shot. However, I've got to admit, I am a little disappointed to see Marty lose the belt this early, but schedule's are schedule's I suppose.


----------



## virus21

Looks like its back


----------



## Obfuscation

Here's hoping this punches up their schedule some more and gets them rolling. WALTER has been a great inclusion (duh?), but I've mentioned this elsewhere, with the exception to the Internet Championship, the rest of the company's champions feel a bit on the down note while this year has reduced in shows compared to both 2016 & 2017. Rampage especially feels a little like an afterthought despite finally being World Champion. Almost strikes me like they should have went with Kirby, again, with a full reign. But, perhaps in a bit this will all resolve itself upon 2019.


----------



## volde

Can they use Walter long term? If I'm not mistaken they don't have a deal with WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

It would seem likely, unless I missed something with WALTER in Progress, he's still free to work all over with no specific commitment. 

These UK deals can be a bit tricky though. Millie McKenzie is back in Defiant again, so either she's still with WWE and it's loose, or she isn't, I'm unsure.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Obfuscation

Still unsure if Primate's brief retirement bit was a work or not with how soon he's back already, but either way, I'm all for it.


----------



## Corey

Something to keep an eye out for in the beginning of the year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077263752129585152


----------



## Obfuscation

First ten minutes guaranteed to be a promo battle on who actually runs wrestling in the UK.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Obfuscation

As I continue to be the only person not to post links, but actual words, given the state with WALTER, I'm pulling for Kirby to get a championship and keep rolling.


----------



## CM Buck

Obfuscation said:


> As I continue to be the only person not to post links, but actual words, given the state with WALTER, I'm pulling for Kirby to get a championship and keep rolling.


Absolutely love what Kirby did this episode. Hendry was brilliant (and he normally annoys me) 

I continue to hate sick boy 2019 though


----------



## Death Rider

Normally enjoy kirby being a good but found the bubble wrap stuff bad. Him winning the title makes sense though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kirby has always been the "coup" name for me with Defiant since the inception. He's been a big go-to guy for anything they have to offer, and glad he's still around to be doing something fresh. Still eventually pulling for a rise back up to the World Championship, but this is more than a good start down that path.


----------



## Corey

This Sunday! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

vs Starr, too. Gonna be something to see. :cozy


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Pac vs Starr? Oh Fuck YES. That is THE must see match of the Weekend.


----------



## Beatles123

cool, where can i watch?


----------



## Corey

PAC vs. Starr wasn't anything mindblowing but definitely a quality match with a great atmosphere. **** 1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation

It's out there. :monkey

Will get around to it eventually, always excited for more PAC now that he's back.


----------

